# What the secretary saw!



## Overread (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes this is the real shocking truth of what happens when the bosses door is shut!







http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2775/4406831398_54b3ffdc89_o.jpg





http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4058/4406065751_399b6635de_o.jpg

I might have possibly made her a bit overly black in that last one...


----------



## erzyhazel (Mar 4, 2010)

she looks professional, knows how to pose
__________________
Horse Tack Saddles


----------



## kundalini (Mar 4, 2010)

I've seen what cats do when they think nobody's looking (or could really care less).  Thanks for the self censorship.

...and an old line from Johnny Carson talking with Zsa Zsa Gabor...... 
"...but you'll need to move the cat first."



:lmao:


----------

